# Trying to get a kid hooked on fishing



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a 10 y/o son who said "Dang, I play too many video games! I need to go fishing or something?". So naturally I'm all over his self actualization. I'm a salt water newb, although I've had some great success with Reds and Trout recently. I know we call it fishing, not catching, but does anyone have a sure fire or high success rate area where I could bring him? I really don't think the fish size or species would matter, I'm thinking quantity over quality here...lol. We live in Navarre btw.

I've been wading the Eglin Flats or the sound in Navarre. I really don't think he would like that to start with, so I'm stuck. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Navarre pier about 2 hours before sunset, let him use a bubble rig or gotcha lure. Spanish and hard tails will keep him busy....


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Saltwater let him catch all the cats he can in the surf or what ever else will eat a shrimp close to the beach the other night I couldn't keep the little punks off my line


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

My boys always liked swimming and fishing at the same time. Both love fort Pickens always catch hardtails or pin fish with the possibility of ???


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree with the pier before sunset. Spanish have been tearin' it up. Another thing to do is to take a charter. That's how my dad got me hooked into fishing. I gave up video games 2 years ago and now that's all I do when I have free time is fish the pier or the bay


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

It would be about a hour and a half but Steve's catfish farm in walnut hill Florida!!!!! I take my kids for fishing camp with the City of Pensacola. 100% catch rate with most kids catching double digits in fish in less then 2 hours of fishing.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

kahala boy said:


> Navarre pier about 2 hours before sunset, let him use a bubble rig or gotcha lure. Spanish and hard tails will keep him busy....


I'm just really not a pier guy. For the sake of gettin him out I will look into it for sure! Will I need a pier net for that?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> It would be about a hour and a half but Steve's catfish farm in walnut hill Florida!!!!! I take my kids for fishing camp with the City of Pensacola. 100% catch rate with most kids catching double digits in fish in less then 2 hours of fishing.


Agree with this. Take my kids there every year. They are awesome up there.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

woodinfliezz said:


> Saltwater let him catch all the cats he can in the surf or what ever else will eat a shrimp close to the beach the other night I couldn't keep the little punks off my line


So if I'm out there surf fishing, just have him fish close to shore with a small rod? Are those cats any good to eat?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Simonj31 said:


> So if I'm out there surf fishing, just have him fish close to shore with a small rod? Are those cats any good to eat?


No! I'd steer clear of saltwater catfish. I used to work on a shrimp boat- hated the dang things! If you are new to saltwater fishing, they can end up being a painful encounter without some experience in handling them. Gotta stay away from the barbs!! And the only good saltwater catfish to eat is a gafftop aka sailcat. 
Look for bait and diving birds on the surf- Spanish, Bluefish, Ladyfish, etc are an easy hookup with lures (bubble rigs, spoons, etc). Or look for a break in the sandbar and fish with cut bait or shrimp for reds, bluefish, pompano, drum, southern kingfish (aka ground mullet), etc. I usually target these fish in early AM or late in the afternoon. Wish you were closer to OB, I'd get you two on the boat and get him "hooked" for sure. Anything to get a kid away from video games or worse.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Bream beds are my favorite kid fishing days. They can see the fish they want to catch, watch her eat the bait, and get a fun fight. Not bad eating either!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Take your kid fishing for pinfish. They are in buy the millions, and it's like bream fishing, yet pinfish fight harder on light tackle. Just about any pier, boat launch, will have plenty. You just need small hook and a rod and reel. And some squid. Small pieces.

I know boggy point boat launch put in those bait attractors last year for the pure purpose to get bait fish (Pinfish)in there in large numbers.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

No kid will get bored In 75 degree water catching pinfish from a pier. They are here, and they aren't leaving till it gets cold again.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> No kid will get bored In 75 degree water catching pinfish from a pier. They are here, and they aren't leaving till it gets cold again.


Where does a guy find squid?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Simonj31 said:


> Where does a guy find squid?


Any of the local bait shops should have it. Probably even some gas stations.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I take my 2 year old under bob sykes and he kills pinfish and loves it. If he were older Id take him at sunset to the top of the bridge and let him hook up with the white trout that bite anything you toss at them. I cant beat those spanish though they are great. If you feel you need it I have an old pier net Ill give ya, some new ropes and it will be on point. I found it in the surf and never could find the owner.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Update:Went out to the Navarre pier Friday and Saturday evening. Caught some Spanish(including a 27 incher!!), lady fish, hardtails, LY's and a 4' shark. My boy had a blast with them LY's and Hardtails on a sabiki rig!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just keep taking him, he'll enjoy all of it. Good job. Here's a thread to keep you out of trouble with juvenile Kings, they look like "Big Spanish". http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/spanish-vs-king-mackerel-id-made-easy-23359/


----------

